# I'd like to release my homebrew wax recipe.



## myself2x

Hello, everyone.

It's been five years since I wrote about my homebrew wax in 2013.

I succeeded in making homemade wax. I thought I could compete with commercial wax but not be more capable of making it any better. 
So I finished my Homebrew wax project by releasing my homebrew wax recipe on my blog.










There are two versions of my wax recipe, one containing material that is difficult for the individual to get, and the other that is relatively easy to get.
I would like to open up a wax recipe consisting of relatively easy to find materials. There are only 4 materials required, and no special tools are needed. But it's even better if you have a precise scale.



















If you want to follow my recipes and share your results with us, I would be happy to open them.
If anyone wants to follow my recipe and make wax, please leave a comment.

Thanks for reading.

June Kim


----------



## Sam6er

Lovely gloss levels. Looks like a very nice wax, thanks for sharing


----------



## A&J

I would love to see the recipe or better yet a photographed step-by-step with instructions :thumb:

Do you have any videos of water behaviour?


----------



## myself2x

Sam6er said:


> Lovely gloss levels. Looks like a very nice wax, thanks for sharing


I think the combination of the bright lights of the night and DSLR camera played a greater role. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## myself2x

A&J said:


> I would love to see the recipe or better yet a photographed step-by-step with instructions :thumb:
> 
> Do you have any videos of water behaviour?


Of course, I'll explain how to make it step by step.
I have a video of water behavior on the test panel.
Left side is for my wax, right side for non wax.





Thank you for your interest.


----------



## A&J

That looks incredible! 

Is it just me or is the waxed side a bit hazy? Could I be wrong? Did you measure durability?


----------



## myself2x

A&J said:


> That looks incredible!
> 
> Is it just me or is the waxed side a bit hazy? Could I be wrong? Did you measure durability?


I think it's because the background is reflected. The waxed side is clear.

I didn't do a thorough durability test. I think it is similar to or slightly better than P21S Concours look or Blackfire midnight sun. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## chrisc

I'd like it please


----------



## DTB

Very interesting June Kim. I would like to try making your wax.


----------



## myself2x

chrisc said:


> I'd like it please


Thanks for your interest.
My Wax recipe may be so simple that you might be disappointed.
But if you make it, you'll feel it. It's a real wax.


----------



## myself2x

DTB said:


> Very interesting June Kim. I would like to try making your wax.


Thank you for your deep interest.


----------



## M300JDG

I am having great fun homebrewing a Wax, I would love to know more about your recipe and technique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myself2x

M300JDG said:


> I am having great fun homebrewing a Wax, I would love to know more about your recipe and technique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing special about the recipe, but I will introduce my recipe as soon as possible. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## suspal

very interesting, congratulations to us informed, please.:thumb:


----------



## myself2x

suspal said:


> very interesting, congratulations to us informed, please.:thumb:


Thanks for your interest. :driver:


----------



## Peirre

chrisc said:


> i'd like it please


+1..........


----------



## myself2x

My recipe of homebrew wax is very simple. But I think it meets the basic requirements as a car wax. easy to apply, hydrophobic water behavior, durability, enhancing the gloss etc.

Let's get right to the point.

*The recipe of Kim's homebrew wax*
You can make about 85 grams of the finished wax out of these materials, and if you want a larger amount, you can increase the amount at the same rate.

- Carnauba wax flakes T3 14.9g

Let me tell you what I felt about Carnauba wax flakes when I was making wax. T1 was rather picky compared to T3. T1 was affected greatly by solvent, whereas T3 was more compatible with various solvents. T3 will fit in well with kerosene, while T1 may not fit with kerosene.

- Paraffin wax 8.3g
Paraffin wax is very important in boosting the hydrophobicity of your wax. Beeswax can be added instead of paraffin wax, but paraffin wax is better way to improve hydrophobic property. I thought silicon oil would have a greater hydrophobic effect on the wax, but it has not played a major role. I think there is a another substance to maximize hydrophobic in place of paraffin wax, but paraffin wax was the best material of which materials I could get.

- Kerosene 52.8g
It would be better to use deodorized kerosene, but it was a material that was difficult to get personally. I think kerosene is suitable for a wax solvent, except it stinks.

- Silicone oil 100cs 9.1g
Silicon oil is a very important material that significantly affect the applying and buffing properties of wax. Cs denotes the viscosity of the silicon oil. The larger the number, the higher the viscosity. 10cs is like water and 1000cs is similar to syrup.










The following post will introduce how to make wax.

Thanks.

June Kim


----------



## Demetrios72

Peirre said:


> +1..........


+2 :thumb:


----------



## myself2x

Before I go into how to make wax, let me show you that the hydrophobicity of paraffin wax is better than that of carnauba wax or beeswax by checking the difference in the contact angle of water droplets on the four materials. The four materials are carnauba wax flakes T1, carnauba wax flakes T3, beeswax and paraffin wax.










At first, I melted each wax to make it flat.










I sprayed water on the surface of each wax. Let's take a look at the shape of the water droplet.














































As a result of this test, I became to think that the excellent hydrophobic feature found in carnauba wax as a finished product is not necessarily derived from carnauba wax as a raw material.

June Kim


----------



## myself2x

The method of making wax is also simple.

*Preparation*

I weighed 14.9 g of carnauba wax flakes T3 and transfer it to an empty wax container.










After weighing 8.3g of paraffin wax, I placed it in the container.










I weighed 52.8 g of kerosene to be used as a solvent for wax. That iron bowl is a wax-melting container. The amount of kerosene does not have to be very exact. I think it is suitable to add kerosene in the range of 52 to 54 grams.










I added 0.91g of silicone oil. The silicone oil I used is ShinEtsu's KF-96 100cs.



















I placed the prepared carnauba wax flakes and paraffin wax in a bowl containing kerosene and silicone oil. It is recommended to melt a high melting point wax first, and then melt low melting point wax. But so far there has not been a problem to melt waxes at once.










*Melting*










While melting waxes I stirred with wooden chopstick continuously to make materials mix well and melt waxes quickly.










I stopped heating when the wax melted completely. And I stirred it with wooden chopstick for about 1 minute to make the materials mix well. Then, I poured the melted wax into the wax container.










*Cooling*










The wax had cooled and turned a sweet vanilla color. You can wait until the wax is firm and then cover it with a lid.



















If you put your nose close to it, it smells of kerosene, but It is not all that bad.

That's about it.
I look forward to your feedback.

Thanks.

June Kim


----------



## A&J

Thank you very much for this.


----------



## Jack R

I might have a go at this


----------



## myself2x

JR1982 said:


> I might have a go at this


I look forward to your result.

Good Luck!:thumb:


----------



## nikoscapone

Hello my friend , are u going to put also the second recipe? With the difficult material? Im happy to read that also.
Then one more thing. How to put color and smel in the batch?
And sio2 wax is the same as the silica oil? Or do i need to brake down the raw sio2 material into fluid?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## myself2x

nikoscapone said:


> Hello my friend , are u going to put also the second recipe? With the difficult material? Im happy to read that also.
> Then one more thing. How to put color and smel in the batch?
> And sio2 wax is the same as the silica oil? Or do i need to brake down the raw sio2 material into fluid?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Hello, I'm not a chemist, but let me tell you what I know about your questions.
The second recipe is very similar to the first one.
- T1 Carnauba wax
- Paraffin wax
- Odorless kerosene
- 3 kinds of Silicone oils : 1000cs, 300cs, 10cs
- Coconut oil

I lost my wax production notebook when I moved two years ago :wall::wall::wall:, so I can not remember the specific contents of each material, but it is similar to the first recipe. Coconut oil is less than 5 percent of the entire wax content.

When it comes to fragrance and pigment, you can use materials used to make candles. When the wax materials are dissolved, add the smell and pigment and mix well.

Sio2 and silicone oil are different. The silicone oil I've introduced is polydimethylsiloxane(PDMS). I don't know how to use Sio2 in making wax.

June Kim


----------



## Jasonlew

HI what did the addition of PDMS do to the durability of your wax in testing or you didn't test it .

i'm going to test this recipe as i've just started playing about with homebrew stufff


----------



## myself2x

Jasonlew said:


> HI what did the addition of PDMS do to the durability of your wax in testing or you didn't test it .
> 
> i'm going to test this recipe as i've just started playing about with homebrew stufff


Hi, I think the big role of PDMS I added is to improve the workability of applying and wiping off the wax. I don't think the silicone of the viscosity I used has a significant effect on the durability of the wax.

I look forward to your result.

June Kim


----------



## pt1

Great write up,very interesting 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wax-planet

Great read, well done .


----------



## Ryanpaule

IL try it

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaz1

Peirre said:


> +1..........


And me+3 please


----------

